# (Req) Make the Droid X calendar black.



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Was wondering if one of our awesome themers would make the droid x calendar black for me. The white is way too bright. Transparent would be sweet like they are doing with the CM7 theme engine. Thanks in advance.

Sent from my DROIDX using Dark RootzWiki Forums


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Post the .apk and I can make it black for you.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Give me a couple minutes and I will. Thank you.

Sent from my DROIDX using Dark RootzWiki Forums


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

OK, here is the calendar apk.
Also, I don't mean to be demanding, but would it be possible to do the widget too? If not no big deal. Thank you so much for this.


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

The widget is calendarprovider.apk, and yes I can do that. Might not be for a couple of days.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok. No problem, I'll post it when I get back to my computer in a few minutes.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

OK, here is calendarprovider.apk. I really appreciate you doing this for me. Thank you.
View attachment 1225


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

Here is the widget, just needs to be pushed to /system/app
View attachment 1236


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Just dot the time to install the widget and check it out. All I can say is saweeeeeet! Thank you so much for this and now I can't wait for the calendar. Great work.


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

The Calendar.apk won't decompile. What OS are you running on your DX, and rom?


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Android system 2.3.5 running MIUI 1.8.5


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

thebowers said:


> The Calendar.apk won't decompile. What OS are you running on your DX, and rom?


Hey there. Sorry about this, but I just reverted back to system 2.3.4 on MIUI 1.7.22
Was having data problems on 1.8.5, it would show thar I was connected but would not do anything and I did not have the problem on my backup so I went back.
Hope it's not a problem.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Here is the apk for 1.7.22 if it matters.


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

I will post on I have done that works on a 2.3.4 rom for the D1 tomorrow. We can try that first and go from there.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Sounds good.


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

View attachment 1291


Backup your original and then push this and see what happens. Again this works fine on a 2.3.4 D1 rom.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Yup that worked. Do you know what the banner thing is across the top? It has been there since I first went to MIUI so it might have something to do with that.


----------



## thebowers (Jun 11, 2011)

I have seen issues where an image will show up there (not like the one you have). Most of the time it is on a rom that is made from source and the xmls are just a little different.


----------



## DRTMI (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks again for the widget and the calendar.
What's strange is that with the stock calendar it was different colors. Kind of looked like the German flag colors, and now its france.


----------

